
Blizzard is getting rid of the Battle.net name - minimaxir
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/21/13005162/blizzard-battle-net-name-transition
======
Zekio
Don't think I will ever be able to use the new name without cringing "Blizzard
Tech" just doesn't have the ring to it as "Battle Net"

